# Movies everybody saw, but you



## Dagger75 (Aug 12, 2005)

Slow day at work and we got to talking about movies. And some people mentioned a movie, and I never saw it.  And I was like the only one who hadn't.  So it got me thinking, what popular movies have I not seen that everybody else has.....

Spider Man 2  --Haven't seen it, rented it, never watched it

Usual Suspects 

Titanic

Something about Mary

Well that the list of what I think are the popular movies I never saw.


----------



## ConnorSB (Aug 12, 2005)

I never saw Blaire Witch Project.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Aug 12, 2005)

Since my kids came along that list has been getting longer, but for some reason I cannot think of many right now.

Rainman

Harry Potter

Pirates of the Caribbean

Fargo

Pulp Fiction


----------



## Mithran (Aug 12, 2005)

I haven't seen:
Titanic

Revenge of the Sith (although I kind of intend to see this one some day soon)

Harry Potter

There are actually quite a few listed here that I haven't seen either but I haven't run into "everyone" having seen them.


----------



## KaosDevice (Aug 12, 2005)

Wow, I'm sensing a trend here with Titanic. Ne niether.

Also never saw:
The English Patient

Thelma & Louise

Any of the Rush Hour movies. (Chris Tucker gets on my nerves)


----------



## Thanee (Aug 12, 2005)

Dagger75 said:
			
		

> Usual Suspects




That is a very good movie, go see it! 

I havn't seen so many 'popular' movies, it's really impossible to list them all...

Still havn't seen Pirates of the Carribean, for example.
Or American Beauty (but the DVD is lying right next to me... since two weeks, I think ).

I wish I hadn't seen that stuff that came after The Matrix. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## takyris (Aug 12, 2005)

Finally saw the Matrix movies, so those aren't on anymore (although they are on my 'meh' list, which I suspect is due to too much buildup). Still on the haven't-seen list:

(recent)

- Kill Bill (either)
- Hero
- Spider-man 2 (although I'm not really pining for this one after the first, which... 'meh')
- Sin City
- Fantastic Four
- Batman Begins
- Wedding Crashers
- Mr. & Mrs. Smith

(classics)

- Any of the Friday the 13th, Halloween, or Nightmare on Elm Street movies
- The Maltese Falcon
- French Connection
- The entire Godfather I (I keep catching the beginning or middle)

Yeah, having a nine-month-old baby while living far from your families will pretty much kill a lot of the moviegoing experience.


----------



## Zaukrie (Aug 12, 2005)

Lots of them, but the two interesting to me are: ET until about 3 years ago. When it first came out the disgruntled teenager I was was sickened by all the advertising...so I refused.

Godfather. How I've avoided that, I still don't know. 

It isn't surprising to me I haven't seen Titanic, so I didn't list it, sort of.


----------



## johnsemlak (Aug 12, 2005)

Living in Russia is one reason I've missed a number of movies over the past 10 years, so much so that I may not even know the ones' I've missed:

I'havne't seen *Kill Bill 1&2*

A friend loaned them and they're sitting on a shelf nearby and I'll get to them eventually.  I've heard reviews ranging from excellent to terrible.

*Batman Begins*  Just havne't seen it yet.  Intend to.  Same with War of the Worlds.

*Clockwork Orange*--that and a few other Kubrick classics.  Lolita and Eyes Wide Shut also come to mind.

*Raging Bull*--Really want to see this one.  Another classic boxing film I want to see is Gentleman Jim.

*Trois Couleurs*

*Sin City
The Incredibles
In American
12 Monkeys
Sixth Sense
The Shining
*


I have never _finishsed_ Blade Runner.  I was real late in seeing it and I get the feeling it's kind of dated.  I've given it a couple of series tries and haven't made it through it.


----------



## KaosDevice (Aug 12, 2005)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> I have never _finishsed_ Blade Runner.  I was real late in seeing it and I get the feeling it's kind of dated.  I've given it a couple of series tries and haven't made it through it.





Really? Wow, I think Blade Runner has really stood up to the test of time, much like Alien.


----------



## Psionicist (Aug 12, 2005)

Zaukrie's story reminds me of a movie buff I know. He has seen over 14 000 movies (that's 2 per day for almost 20 years). But he has not seen the Godfather trilogy yet.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Aug 13, 2005)

The Full Mounty.

I just never get around to it.


----------



## Masquerade (Aug 13, 2005)

I've never seen Titanic.  In fact, I haven't seen over half of the films listed above.


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 13, 2005)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> The Full Mounty.
> 
> I just never get around to it.




E.T. (fell asleep through it)
Godfather movies (same)
American Beauty
Fight Club
Dr. Strangelove
Trainspotting
Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## CrusaderX (Aug 13, 2005)

Too many to list!  But a few of the major ones include Top Gun, Pulp Fiction, all of the Harry Potter films, and the D&D movie (which is far from a major film, but given that this is a D&D site, I figure it was worth noting).

And I've never watched an episode of Seinfeld, but I suppose that's another thread.


----------



## Renton (Aug 13, 2005)

Titanic


----------



## KaosDevice (Aug 13, 2005)

This is what I am talking about. 'Titanic' is a movie seemingly everyone saw (it made an unholy Crapwagon of cash). Yet nobody I know in my 'inner' circle has seen the damn thing. Did that phenomenon actually occur, were drugs scattered on the ionosphere making us hallucinate we saw the movie? I never did nor wanted to.


----------



## johnsemlak (Aug 13, 2005)

KaosDevice said:
			
		

> This is what I am talking about. 'Titanic' is a movie seemingly everyone saw (it made an unholy Crapwagon of cash). Yet nobody I know in my 'inner' circle has seen the damn thing. Did that phenomenon actually occur, were drugs scattered on the ionosphere making us hallucinate we saw the movie? I never did nor wanted to.




I think Titanic had very broad appeal across a lot of different demographic groups (particulary those groups on the female side).   It was very successful internationally.

I saw it, and thought it was average.  But some people don't give a toss about LotR.


----------



## johnsemlak (Aug 13, 2005)

Uzumaki said:
			
		

> E.T. (fell asleep through it)
> Godfather movies (same)
> American Beauty
> Fight Club
> ...




Well, Raiders of the Lost Ark is a defininte no-brainer as the one you've got to see.  That said, it may be that you're already so familiiar with it due to cultural references and so forth that it may not be that fun to watch.  I'd try it though .


----------



## Welverin (Aug 13, 2005)

takyris said:
			
		

> - Spider-man 2 (although I'm not really pining for this one after the first, which... 'meh')




SM2 is a (big) improvement over the first movie.



			
				KaosDevice said:
			
		

> Really? Wow, I think Blade Runner has really stood up to the test of time, much like Alien.




I saw it recently and must say, meh.



			
				KaosDevice said:
			
		

> This is what I am talking about. 'Titanic' is a movie seemingly everyone saw (it made an unholy Crapwagon of cash). Yet nobody I know in my 'inner' circle has seen the damn thing. Did that phenomenon actually occur, were drugs scattered on the ionosphere making us hallucinate we saw the movie? I never did nor wanted to.




Considering the cost of movie tickets even a few years ago, it doesn't take much to make that much money. It's easy, even for how much money Titanic made, for only half the country, if not less, to have seen it in the theater. In fact I uspect less than half the US did see it in the theater, considering numerous people saw it repeatedly.


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 13, 2005)

Titanic

Fight Club

Trainspotting

Kill Bill 1&2

The Incredibles

Fantastic Four

Batman Begins

Wedding Crashers

Mr. & Mrs. Smith

Any of the Friday the 13th, Halloween, or Nightmare on Elm Street movies (except for the ifrst Halloween movie)

Any of the Rush Hour movies. (Chris Tucker gets on my nerves, too)

Revenge of the Sith

Blaire Witch Project

And those are just the ones already mention in this thread.  I'll have to think about how many more there are.


----------



## KaosDevice (Aug 13, 2005)

Welverin said:
			
		

> I saw it recently and must say, meh.





Sorry, have to disagree with the meh. I think the film still holds up and I will pinky wrestle anyone who thinks different.


----------



## johnsemlak (Aug 13, 2005)

I wont' say 'meh'.  I dunno, I want to finish Blade Runner before I make the judgement.  I just haven't gotten thru it.

It seems to me that alot of film's appeal is from the visual imagery which in 1982 was very novel and impressive.  Now's it's been overimitated, and frankly, improved upon.

Of course, the film should be appeciated for being so innovative.  But the fact that it's been copied so much unfortunately waters down the impact of watching it for the first time now, IMO.


----------



## Steve Jung (Aug 13, 2005)

I haven't seen_ Titanic_ either. Or_ Castaway,_ for that matter.


----------



## Aus_Snow (Aug 13, 2005)

Titanic, Blair Witch Project, Romeo & Juliet, Chicago, Batman Begins, Spiderman (is there a '2' as well? - well, that too then), Hellboy, Fantastic Four, also all the Friday 13th / Halloween / Nightmare on Elm St. (as previously posted), Independence Day, The Incredibles, . . .


OK, I've mainly been going from what was already posted, and I think the list would be too long if I kept going, so I won't. It seems I'm not a huge fan of Hollywood, generally. Gee. I am _not_ surprised.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Aug 13, 2005)

Dances with Wolves
American Beauty
Meet the Parents (and it's sequels)
There's Something About Mary
The Wedding Singer (in fact put every Adam Sandler movie in here too - least funny guy in Hollywood)
Grease
Pretty Woman
The Passion of the Christ

Here's a useful link if your trying to think of a few more.  The top 100 grossing films (non-adjusted dollars) of all time

http://www.boxofficemojo.com/alltime/world/

I was amazed at the number (78) I have seen (and own 38!).


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 13, 2005)

The Usual Suspects
The Passion of the Christ
The Lion King
Aladdin
Ocean Eleven
Hitch


----------



## Wyn A'rienh (Aug 13, 2005)

Mary Poppins
Sound of Music
West Side Story
Conan the Barbarian
Bladerunner
Dr. Strangelove
To Kill a Mockingbird (loved the book, have been meaning to watch the movie for years ... )
The Passion of Christ (or whatever it's called ... )
Dances with Wolves


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Aug 13, 2005)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> Here's a useful link if your trying to think of a few more.  The top 100 grossing films (non-adjusted dollars) of all time
> 
> http://www.boxofficemojo.com/alltime/world/
> 
> I was amazed at the number (78) I have seen (and own 38!).




Holy crap!  I've seen 87 of them.  I guess I've made some Hollywood producer douchebags very happy over the years.  I'm part of the problem !

The ones I haven't seen, with their positions on the Top 100 and my reasons for not seeing them:

35. Meet the Fockers (These Ben Stiller movies are starting to really aggravate me. When he goes back to being "Ben Stiller Show" funny, I'll catch up with him.)
48. Pretty Woman (And people think LotR is a fantasy.)
57. Mrs. Doubtfire (For a supposed comedian, why is he a million times better in dramatic roles?  One Hour Photo and Insomnia deserve to be on this list.) 
61. Die Another Day (Bored with Bond.  This one looked pretty phoned-in, like they were making it because of contractual obligations or something.)
63. Madagascar (In all fairness, this just came out.  Still, looked like more faux-Pixar crap.  But I might catch it on cable.)
68. The Bodyguard (And I ain't ever gonna see it.  If Whitney Houston were in Star Wars, I wouldn't see it.)
71. Gone With The Wind (Don't give a damn.)
72. Grease (Hate the music. Given that the story isn't exactly Citizen Kane, I doubt I'll be watching this ever.)
80. Mr. And Mrs. Smith (This is the only one on here that I actually want to see, just not badly enough to buy a $10 ticket.  I'm gonna Netflix it when it comes out though.)
81. What Women Want (What they want is to see turdy movies, judging from this list.)
85. My Big Fat Greek Wedding (Case in point.)
86. Hitch (Ditto.)
87. Notting Hill (Notice a trend here?)


----------



## Klaus (Aug 13, 2005)

Some I haven't seen:

Harry Potter & The Prisoner of Azkabam (I watched the first two, but I can't seem to like HP)
Spy Kids (1, 2 and 3D)
Matrix Revolutions (Reloaded was sooooooo blah!)
Fantastic Four
Ocean's Twelve
Fight Club
Kill Bill 1 & 2
House of Flying Daggers
Hero
Punisher (I have absolutely no love for Frank Castle)
King Arthur
Alexander
Master & Commander
Meet the Parents/Meet the Fockers
Sin City

and the list goes on and on and on...


----------



## RichCsigs (Aug 14, 2005)

I have never seen The Wizard of Oz.


----------



## Zulithe (Aug 14, 2005)

Here are mine, from the Box Office Mojo link listed above (but I've excluded the ones still in theaters since those shouldn't count)

Mission: Impossible 2 (liked the first one; should get around to seeing this someday)
Tarzan (the disney animated one)
Men in Black II (first one was only so-so and when I saw how they were pimping the return of that stupid talking dog in the trailer, I decided this wasn't for me)
Terminator 3 (only seen a few minutes of it on cable. I knew it couldn't top the second one so I've been ignoring it)
Die Another Day (not a real Bond fan)
Gone With The Wind (give me a reason why I would even want to see this)
Godzilla (the new one. Could care less, but the music single "We Can Be Heroes" by the Wallflowers was cool)
What Women Want
My Big Fat Greek Wedding
Notting Hill
Shark Tale
Ocean's Twelve
The World is not Enough

To those of you that haven't seen Fight Club, Kill Bill vol 1 & 2 (or other Tarantino movies), Spider-Man 2 (it really IS much better than the first, we swear!)... well, I hope you rectify these lapses of coolness immediately.


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (Aug 14, 2005)

From the link at:
http://www.boxofficemojo.com/alltime/world/

I've seen 95 of them (though plenty of them I wish I hadn't).  The ones I haven't seen:

17. The Lion King
35.  Meet the Fockers
79.  Beauty & the Beast
81.  What Women Want
88.  Shark Tale

I'd almost add Tarzan to that, but although I've only seen it in pieces at a time I HAVE seen the whole thing.

Of the ones already mentioned in the thread and a few others I'll add:
Kill Bill 1/2 - which I would have seen at least Part I but the friends who rented it couldn't stand it after only seeing about 10 min. so they yanked it.
English Patient - No interest
Raging Bull - Boxing-related movies just bore the hell out of me, possibly because I so strongly despise boxing as a "sport".
Fight Club - No interest.
All but the first Friday 13th.  Well, MAYBE seen one of the others (was there one in 3D?)
Halloween H20 - Halloween 3 put an end to that series for me.
NONE of the Nightmare on Elm St.
Hellraiser
Passion of the Christ - would have seen it but wanted to see it on the big screen but couldn't bring myself at the time to see such a downbeat movie.
Oceans 12 - Enjoyed the first (the remake - never seen the original).  Bad reviews largely kept me away from the sequel.

    The trends I notice by listing movies like this are that I miss a fair amount of the Disney (ish) animation features and the low-grade franchise slasher flicks.

Another useful link would be:
http://www.imdb.com/chart/top
Not including ones already listed above, I have not seen:

5. Schichinin no Samurai
11. Buono, il Brutto, il Cavitto, II
13. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
15. Rear Window
18.  Cidade de Deus
23.  C'era una volta il West
25. Le Fabuleo destin d'Amelie Poulain
31. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
38. The Pianist
39. Paths of Glory
41. Sen to Chihiro no kamikakushi
43. The Third Man

Well, that's enough of that one.  The IMDB list goes much deeper into foreign and classic American films.  I don't see many foreign movies since they require SEEKING them to get to see them naturally.  And the thing about classic movies is that unless watching movies is your business (film critic, gainfully unemployed) you're only going to see so many of them.  Even if you were to go into Film School right out of high school you couldn't possibly see all the foreign films, art films, and classic films that film snobs tend to insist that you MUST see (which obviously is just so much crap).

Just for grins I'll hit one more list, the American Film Institutes heavily debated top 100:
http://www.afi.com/tvevents/100years/movies.aspx
Again, not including ones already listed above:

12. Sunset Boulevard
16. All About Eve
44. The Birth of a Nation
82. Giant
92. A Place in the Sun
96. The Searchers
97. Bringing Up Baby

If I have interest in movies as they are released I almost always DO see them in the theater.  If I have a lesser interest I may wait and catch them on cable (or very rarely see them when friends rent them and invite me over).  And classic movies are almost entirely what simply happens to drift across my path which is less and less frequent a phenomenon (I've either seen them before or just NOT interested).


----------



## Viking Bastard (Aug 14, 2005)

Zulithe said:
			
		

> Mission: Impossible 2 (liked the first one; should get around to seeing this someday)



If you liked the first one, you really shouldn't.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 14, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Some I haven't seen:
> 
> Harry Potter & The Prisoner of Azkaban (I watched the first two, but I can't seem to like HP)
> 
> <snip>




The third one is much better, Do yourself a favor and rent it!


----------



## johnsemlak (Aug 14, 2005)

RichCsigs said:
			
		

> I have never seen The Wizard of Oz.




Impossible!

You're clearly under a spell of delusion cast by the wicked witch of the West.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 14, 2005)

These are the only 'big names' that popped into my head. Obviously there are many hundreds of popular movies I haven't seen or even heard of.

Titanic - and I never intend to.

Passion - ditto. I mean, wtf?

Blade Runner - watched about 3/4, then got bored.

Godfather - *shrug* never did come up on TV, don't feel the urge to get it.


Edit: Of the 100 most successful movies in the above link I have seen 40.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 14, 2005)

Have seen Titanic in the theater. Multiple times. I saw at the original AZ Cine Capri, man was that the xperience. I absolutely loved it. The only movies that I haven't seen yet that I want to are: Cursed, Sin City and Sahara.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Aug 14, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Some I haven't seen:
> 
> Harry Potter & The Prisoner of Azkabam (I watched the first two, but I can't seem to like HP)




Well, the first two movies are bad.  The third one is much better.  I think they finally got a real director (Alfonso Cuarón, who also did *A Little Princess* and *Y Tu Mamá También*  Give HP3 a whirl; you might like it.  If you don't, well, uh, ... I'll buy another one of your products!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 14, 2005)

Shiza, almost forgot about Elektra and Catwoman, gotta see 'em.


----------



## Arnwyn (Aug 15, 2005)

From the link at:
http://www.boxofficemojo.com/alltime/world/
I have not seen:

24. The Incredibles (yes, I'm trying to see this soon)
26. The Passion of the Christ
35. Meet the Fockers
41. Bruce Almighty
47. Jaws (have never really had a chance to see the whole thing...)
53. Ocean's Eleven
54. Pearl Harbor
55. Tarzan
62. Cast Away
63. Madagascar
68. The Bodyguard
69. Signs
72. Grease
75. Ice Age
80. Mr. & Mrs. Smith
81. What Women Want
82. There's Something About Mary
84. Jurassic Park III
85. My Big Fat Greek Wedding
86. Hitch
87. Notting Hill
88. Shark Tale
90. Ocean's Twelve
91. Planet of the Apes (assuming this is the remake)

As well, I haven't seen most movies made before the 60's (including most of the "classics", such as Casablanca, The Maltese Falcon, etc). I also haven't seen any of the Godfather movies.


----------



## Zulithe (Aug 15, 2005)

On Titanic... if you can do away with the hype and judge it on it's own, I feel it is worth seeing. Just because it is the highest grossing film of all time (and probably will remain so for some years yet!) shouldn't deter you. There's a reason why it made so much money... because it has something for everyone.

Passion of the Christ: loved it, and this is coming from an atheist. I've never before been in a theater where probably 9 out of 10 watching it were bawling their eyes out for 50% of the movie. It was worse than going to a funeral in some ways.

Matrix Revolutions... I personally liked Reloaded more than Revolutions, although both films were below the high bar set by the first. There are plenty who feel Revolutions is better; you might be one of those people. They are showing this movie on HBO at least a few times a week, if you're even mildly interested.

Blade Runner... I love this movie, but admittedly it is a little slow and I've found many of my friends won't set through it either. I've tried showing it to them but they get bored. In contrast, Legend, filmed around the same time by the same director, is a Cult classic among me and my friends.


----------



## David Howery (Aug 15, 2005)

Pulp Fiction.  It gets satirized a lot on TV and in other movies, but I never saw it...


----------



## mojo1701 (Aug 15, 2005)

David Howery said:
			
		

> Pulp Fiction.  It gets satirized a lot on TV and in other movies, but I never saw it...




Rent it. Now.


----------



## johnsemlak (Aug 15, 2005)

> *Originally Posted by David Howery*
> Pulp Fiction. It gets satirized a lot on TV and in other movies, but I never saw it...
> 
> 
> ...





I won't deny that any one person may greatly enjoy this movie, but I've always thought Pulp Fiction was a bit overrated.

It's not that it wasn't a good movie, it was good.  I just got irratated by how some people went on and on about this movie as if it was perfect or something.  I met lots of people who refused to hear anything bad about this movie.


----------



## sniffles (Aug 15, 2005)

Well, a lot of these have already been named, but here goes:

Titanic
Godfather (any of them)
Armageddon
Blair Witch
Pulp Fiction
Usual Suspects (I'm so tired of people telling me I've got to see that movie!)
Any of the Die Hard movies (I've seen parts, but never a whole one)
Gone With the Wind
Any Halloween movie
Any Freddy Krueger movie
Passion of Christ
Most animated Disney films made after 1970 (Lion King, Beauty & the Beast, Aladdin, etc)

I didn't see Braveheart until a couple years after it was released, and then I wondered what all the fuss was about.  :\


----------



## Klaus (Aug 16, 2005)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> I won't deny that any one person may greatly enjoy this movie, but I've always thought Pulp Fiction was a bit overrated.
> 
> It's not that it wasn't a good movie, it was good.  I just got irratated by how some people went on and on about this movie as if it was perfect or something.  I met lots of people who refused to hear anything bad about this movie.



 You, sir, I like.

My sentiments exactly!


----------



## ThirdWizard (Aug 16, 2005)

Office Space.

It is my shame.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 16, 2005)

David Howery said:
			
		

> Pulp Fiction.  It gets satirized a lot on TV and in other movies, but I never saw it...



 Same here.

I'm told "it's so good" all the time.  But - I've never had the opportunity to sit down and watch it... and it doesn't look good enough for me to make the opportunity.

Now - I may not see it just to piss off certain people that find it horrific that I haven't seen it.


----------



## Pants (Aug 16, 2005)

Haven't seen:
Passion of the Christ - No interest, but I suppose I MAY see it at some point
The Incredibles - Want to see it, but I just haven't gotten around to it
Ocean's Eleven 
Ocean's Twelve
The Godfather - No real Interest
Gone with the Wind - No interest
Grease - Ditto
War of the Worlds (the new one) - I want to see it, but I guess I can wait until the DVD
Fantastic Four - Ditto
The Usual Suspects - A movie that I want to see, just not enough to rent...
None of the Nightmare on Elm Street movies or the Friday the 13th movies
Young Frankenstein
Shrek
Shrek 2
Dr. Strangelove
The Professional

Movies that I've only seen parts of:
Pulp Fiction - I always catch the last two stories, which are pretty damn good. I want to see the rest
Army of Darkness - I ALWAYS catch this movie right when he's getting beaten up by the little Ash's. Never finished watching it...


----------



## Dagger75 (Aug 16, 2005)

So am I only one who has read this thread and going "I can't believe you haven't seen that."


----------



## Zweihänder (Aug 16, 2005)

The Shining, Fight Club, and Mr. & Mrs. Smith (the funny thing there is, I own the damn movie.  I've owned it for, like, a month, but I still haven't watched it.


----------



## Abraxas (Aug 16, 2005)

From http://www.boxofficemojo.com/alltime/world/
I have not seen:

35 Meet the Fockers 
43 Saving Private Ryan 
54 Pearl Harbor 
57 Mrs. Doubtfire 
61 Die Another Day 
63 Madagascar 
68 The Bodyguard 
71 Gone with the Wind 
80 Mr. and Mrs. Smith 
81 What Women Want 
85 My Big Fat Greek Wedding 
86 Hitch
87 Notting Hill
88 Shark Tale 
90 Ocean's Twelve 
96 Home Alone 2: Lost in New York
97 Minority Report
98 American Beauty

From the American Film Institutes top 100 at http://www.afi.com/tvevents/100years/movies.aspx
I have not seen:

1. CITIZEN KANE (1941)
3. THE GODFATHER (1972)
5. LAWRENCE OF ARABIA (1962)
7. THE GRADUATE (1967)
8. ON THE WATERFRONT (1954)
9. SCHINDLER'S LIST (1993)
12. SUNSET BOULEVARD (1950)
16. ALL ABOUT EVE (1950)
19. CHINATOWN (1974)
21. THE GRAPES OF WRATH (1940)
24. RAGING BULL (1980)
25. E.T. THE EXTRA-TERRESTRIAL (1982)
30. THE TREASURE OF THE SIERRA MADRE (1948)
34. TO KILL A MOCKINGBIRD (1962)
35. IT HAPPENED ONE NIGHT (1934)
36. MIDNIGHT COWBOY (1969)
37. THE BEST YEARS OF OUR LIVES (1946)
38. DOUBLE INDEMNITY (1944)
39. DOCTOR ZHIVAGO (1965)
41. WEST SIDE STORY (1961)
44. THE BIRTH OF A NATION (1915)
45. A STREETCAR NAMED DESIRE (1951)
47. TAXI DRIVER (1976)
52. FROM HERE TO ETERNITY (1953)
54. ALL QUIET ON THE WESTERN FRONT (1930)
55. THE SOUND OF MUSIC (1965)
57. THE THIRD MAN (1949)
59. REBEL WITHOUT A CAUSE (1955)
62. TOOTSIE (1982)
63. STAGECOACH (1939)
69. SHANE (1953)
73. WUTHERING HEIGHTS (1939)
76. CITY LIGHTS (1931)
79. THE DEER HUNTER (1978)
81. MODERN TIMES (1936)
82. GIANT (1956)
83. PLATOON (1986)
92. A PLACE IN THE SUN (1951)
93. THE APARTMENT (1960)
96. THE SEARCHERS (1956)
97. BRINGING UP BABY (1938)
99. GUESS WHO'S COMING TO DINNER (1967)

hmmm - long lists, add Blair Witch and Fight Club in general, and I really have no interest in seeing any of those listed.

For the longest time I could say I hadn't seen Titanic, until I got suckered in to watching it on TV one night - I was correct in my assessment that had kept me from seeing it up until that point - it sucked.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Aug 16, 2005)

Dagger75 said:
			
		

> So am I only one who has read this thread and going "I can't believe you haven't seen that."




Nope.  Movie buffs really owe to themselves to see most of the American Film Institues top 100.  If you aren't a movie buff (ie someone interested in the history of cinema as much as the pure entertainment of films) then you can safely ignore most of the films made before 1980.


----------



## Arnwyn (Aug 16, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> Usual Suspects (I'm so tired of people telling me I've got to see that movie!)
> 
> I didn't see Braveheart until a couple years after it was released, and then I wondered what all the fuss was about.  :\



Indeed. My recommendation is to _not_ see any of those movies.

Pretty much, if you don't see a heavily hyped and well-spoken of movie right away, don't bother seeing it at all. Otherwise, you fall into the trap that you, well, fell into - no movie, especially those that have been heavily hyped (and in many cases, justifiably so, like the truly excellent _Braveheart_ for example), could ever live up to that hype. That's just the way it goes.

So *don't* see _Usual Suspects_. It's too late for you.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Aug 16, 2005)

To my surprise (and dismay), I have seen _every movie_ on that list up to #200 or so.  Once I got beyond that, it got kinda dicey.


----------



## sniffles (Aug 16, 2005)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> Nope. Movie buffs really owe to themselves to see most of the American Film Institues top 100. If you aren't a movie buff (ie someone interested in the history of cinema as much as the pure entertainment of films) then you can safely ignore most of the films made before 1980.




I love that list. There are only about 10 movies on it that I *haven't* seen (of the top 100), and several movies that are among my all-time favorites.


----------



## glass (Aug 17, 2005)

arnwyn said:
			
		

> So *don't* see _Usual Suspects_. It's too late for you.



I saw The Usual Suspects for the first time about a month ago. I still enjoyed it.


glass.


----------



## glass (Aug 17, 2005)

Apart from The Usual Suspects, I didn't see Fight Club or The Sixth Sense for ages (until they came on telly, in fact). Somehow managed to avoid learning the endings of all three, for years, until I saw them.

I haven't seen the Blair Witch Project -it really never appealed to me. I've also not seen Citizen Kane, Casablanca, or Breakfast at Tiffany's. I wanted to see the latter for a while, just to find out how you have breakfast at a jewellers, until I saw the beginning of The Audrey Hepburn Story.

I don't really think a lot of the films people have been listing qualify as 'films everyone has seen'. Mr & Mrs Smith? It only opened in cinemas a few weeks ago.

FWIW, I have seen Titanic.


glass.


----------



## Arnwyn (Aug 17, 2005)

glass said:
			
		

> I don't really think a lot of the films people have been listing qualify as 'films everyone has seen'. Mr & Mrs Smith? It only opened in cinemas a few weeks ago.



I totally agree, but I think it has been included (at least in a bunch of cases in this thread, like in my post for example) because it was on that "Top 100 grossing films" link. It's what I used to define "movies that everyone has seen". It's not a great list (since it's in non-adjusted dollars), but it's pretty much all we've got as a reasonable definition of "movies that everyone has seen". That AFI list may be reasonable as well.


----------



## iwatt (Aug 17, 2005)

From the top 100 list:


```
3	Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone
8	Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets
10	Finding Nemo
15	Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban
26	The Passion of the Christ
40	Toy Story 2
43	Saving Private Ryan
56	Madagascar
86	Hitch
90	A Bug's Life
98	American Beauty
99	Apollo 13
```

Haven't watched the Harry Potters since I haven't gotten around to reading the books first.

Haven't seen Finding Nemo, Toy Story 2, a Bug's life and Madagascar  because I live in Chile and watching the movies in English means getting the DVDs (cartoons all get translated to Spanish)

Hitch: I missed it at the cinema. Will probably pick it up from Blockbuster anytime soon.

American Beauty: watched part of it, but it didn't do anything for me. Probably will never see it.

Apollo 13, and Saving Private Ryan: I missed them at the movies, so I'll probably catch them sometime as reruns in HBO.

So I'm 88% effective right now, and will probably be 99% in a couple of months.


About Titanic: I guess the reason that not that many people in this board have seen it is the shocking truth that a love story featuring Leonardo di Caprio probably doesn't have DnD geeks as it's target demographic...


----------



## Just_Hal (Aug 19, 2005)

Dagger75 said:
			
		

> Slow day at work and we got to talking about movies. And some people mentioned a movie, and I never saw it. And I was like the only one who hadn't. So it got me thinking, what popular movies have I not seen that everybody else has.....
> 
> Spider Man 2 --Haven't seen it, rented it, never watched it
> 
> ...






Usual Suspects 

Titanic

Something about Mary

I have 'em if ya wanna borrow them fool!


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Aug 19, 2005)

arnwyn said:
			
		

> I totally agree, but I think it has been included (at least in a bunch of cases in this thread, like in my post for example) because it was on that "Top 100 grossing films" link. It's what I used to define "movies that everyone has seen". It's not a great list (since it's in non-adjusted dollars), but it's pretty much all we've got as a reasonable definition of "movies that everyone has seen". That AFI list may be reasonable as well.



I would love to see an "adjusted dollars" list ever since I heard the Gone with the Wind, in adjusted dollars dwarfs everything ever made. Nope, never seen it either.

If folks are apt to see movies on a list, I'd recommend seeing the movies on the AFI's list of Top 100 film quotes. The movies there are really the ones, IMO, that are some of the most culturally significant movies. You'll probably have heard the quotes at some time in your life and wondered where they came from and in what context... or even parodied some time.


----------



## Mercule (Aug 19, 2005)

From http://www.boxofficemojo.com/alltime/world/ (72/100):

20.  Forrest Gump (probably should sometime, but, meh)
28.  War of the Worlds (Cruise did a nice anti-publicity bit)
31.  The Day after Tomorrow (I can't imagine liking this)
39.  Twister (I live in Iowa.  I've seen tornados.)
43.  Saving Private Ryan (I've seen the first hour, but had to step out)
53.  Ocean's Eleven (maybe if I'm bored)
54.  Pearl Harbor (don't care)
55.  Tarzan (I'll get around to it -- I've got kids)
56.  Madagascar (I'll get to it)
71.  Gone With the Wind (um... no)
82.  There's Something About Mary (not into body function "humor")
84.  Jurassic Park III (figured it was the third in a weak series, why bother)
85.  My Big Fat Greek Wedding (meh)
87.  Notting Hill (what is this?)
89.  Shark Tale (didn't look good, and was told it would... annoy me)
91.  Ocean's Twelve (was warned away, and didn't care, anyway)
98.  American Beauty (name's vaguely familiar)
99.  Apollo 13 (probably should)

Movies I *have* seen from http://www.afi.com/tvevents/100years/movies.aspx (14/100):
6.  The Wizard of Oz
9.  Schindler's List (I should really buy this one)
15.  Star Wars
22.  2001:  A Space Odyssey
25.  E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (even as a kid, I thought it was silly)
49.  Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs
50.  Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
55.  The Sound of Music (the reason I refuse to see musicals -- this is on my 100 worst list)
60.  Raiders of the Lost Ark
62.  Tootsie
64.  Close Encounters of the Third Kind
65.  Silence of the Lambs
69.  Shane
75.  Dances With Wolves (Costner has never made a movie worth watching)
78.  Rocky
95.  Pulp Fiction
98.  Unforgiven

Despite my vehement disagreement with some of the choices, there really are quite a few on the AFI list I'd like to see.


----------



## glass (Aug 19, 2005)

*oh, and one more...*

Soylent Green.

Up until a couple of months ago I had never heard of it. Even now, I am not 100% sure it is actually a film, but I'm not sure what else it could be (a play, I suppose).

It was mentioned in passing in another film I was watching (Drop Dead Gorgeous), and since then it has been mentioned on ENworld half a dozen times. Apparently everybody but me is familiar with it.


glass.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Aug 19, 2005)

Great movie.

Soylent Green.

Try google, man.


----------



## mojo1701 (Aug 19, 2005)

glass said:
			
		

> It was mentioned in passing in another film I was watching (Drop Dead Gorgeous), and since then it has been mentioned on ENworld half a dozen times. Apparently everybody but me is familiar with it.
> 
> 
> glass.




Ah, yes, the dramatic reading of it. Though, if you listened to the last thing she says, it's been spoiled for you: SPOILER: 



Spoiler



Soylent Green is people!


----------



## sniffles (Aug 19, 2005)

glass said:
			
		

> Soylent Green.
> 
> Up until a couple of months ago I had never heard of it. Even now, I am not 100% sure it is actually a film, but I'm not sure what else it could be (a play, I suppose).
> 
> ...




Good heavens!! How did you miss it?  
Yes, it's a real film, starring Charlton Heston and Edward G. Robinson (his last film). It was made in the 70s. 
Best. Catch-phrase. Evar.


----------



## pogre (Aug 20, 2005)

13 Independence Day 
19 The Matrix Reloaded 
24 The Incredibles 
28 War of the Worlds 
29 Armageddon 
30 Mission: Impossible II 
31 The Day After Tomorrow 
38 Troy 
39 Twister 
41 Bruce Almighty 
51 The Last Samurai 
52 Mission: Impossible 
53 Ocean's Eleven 
56 Madagascar 
62 Die Another Day 
64 The Matrix Revolutions 
68 The Bodyguard 
69 Signs 
77 Mr. and Mrs. Smith 
78 Godzilla 
81 What Women Want 
82 There's Something About Mary 
84 Jurassic Park III 
86 Hitch 
87 Batman Begins 
88 Notting Hill 
91 Ocean's Twelve 
94 The World Is Not Enough 
97 Minority Report


----------



## orchid blossom (Aug 20, 2005)

I have never seen Titanic, I won't see Titanic, you'd have to pay me large amounts of money to see Titanic.

Leonardo DiCaprio bugs me.  If he's in it, I probably haven't seen it.

My list of things I haven't seen would be far too long to post.  My taste in movies just doesn't generally run to what's in the theaters.  For example.... we were going to the movies the other night, and of all the things we could see, we were going to see March of the Penguins.  (Which we never got to cause the car broke down.)


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (Aug 20, 2005)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> Nope. Movie buffs really owe to themselves to see most of the American Film Institues top 100. If you aren't a movie buff (ie someone interested in the history of cinema as much as the pure entertainment of films) then you can safely ignore most of the films made before 1980.



I think I have to agree with this.  Even aside from their importance to American cinema history I don't see a single film on the AFI list (excepting only as noted earlier in the thread that I haven't seen 7 of them so can't say about those) that isn't also very entertaining on a basic dramatic or comedic level.  In short, these are all EXCELLENT movies that are all but guaranteed to be better than anything you've seen released in the last 6 months to a year.  If you like MOVIES in general more than only liking a narrow selection of movies SEE THESE.

I'm not fanatical about movies in that kind of way, IYKWIMAITYD, but I draw a certain pride in seeing just how many of the movies on that list I have seen and enjoyed beyond just the endless stream of WWII, action, and Sci-Fi movies that I normally gravitate to.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 21, 2005)

10 	Finding Nemo
17 	The Lion King
21 	The Sixth Sense
26 	The Passion of the Christ
28 	War of the Worlds
35 	Meet the Fockers
39 	Twister
40 	Toy Story 2
44 	Home Alone
56 	Madagascar
59 	The Exorcist
63 	Cast Away
68 	The Bodyguard
71 	Gone with the Wind
77 	Mr. and Mrs. Smith
80 	Beauty and the Beast
81 	What Women Want
84 	Jurassic Park III
86 	Hitch
88 	Notting Hill
89 	Shark Tale
90 	A Bug's Life
91 	Ocean's Twelve
96 	Home Alone 2: Lost in New York
98 	American Beauty

I want to see Mr. and Mrs Smith and maybe Ocean's Twelve.  The rest...meh.

Following Mercule's example, I have seen these movies from AFI's Top 100:

 3. THE GODFATHER
 6. THE WIZARD OF OZ
 15. STAR WARS
 21. THE GRAPES OF WRATH
 22. 2001: A SPACE ODYSSEY
 25. E.T. THE EXTRA-TERRESTRIAL
 34. TO KILL A MOCKINGBIRD
 48. JAWS
 49. SNOW WHITE AND THE SEVEN DWARFS
 55. THE SOUND OF MUSIC
 56. M*A*S*H
 58. FANTASIA
 60. RAIDERS OF THE LOST ARK
 62. TOOTSIE
 64. CLOSE ENCOUNTERS OF THE THIRD KIND
 69. SHANE
 71. FORREST GUMP
 72. BEN-HUR
 77. AMERICAN GRAFFITI
 78. ROCKY
 83. PLATOON
 94. GOODFELLAS
 95. PULP FICTION
 98. UNFORGIVEN


----------



## Silver Moon (Aug 21, 2005)

Of the top 25 on the 100 Worldwide Grosses list I've never seen:

*2.  Lord of the Ring - Return of the King * (I own the DVD, just haven't had the time yet).

*11. Star Wars Ep. III * - Meant to see it at the theatres but it was gone before I could, will pick it up on DVD when it comes out.

*16.  Spiderman 2* (Again, I own the DVD, just haven't had the time yet).

*19.  Matrix Reloaded  (No interest, never could get through the Matrix, but we own the VCR tape as my wife likes Matrix).

22.  Pirates of the Caribean* (Again, I own the DVD, just haven't had the time yet).

So it looks like I should plan for a Movie Night at some point. 


Among films that EVERYONE has seen but I haven't 
1.   Any of the Sigorney Weaver "Aliens" films
2.   Citizen Kane
3.   Blade Runner


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Aug 23, 2005)

Pulp Fiction (I don't count the 30 minutes I saw on the Fox network as "seeing the movie")
The Usual Suspects
Something about Mary
Napoleon Dynamite

I suspect I will see Napoleon Dynamite some day soon.  But the others?  Who knows.  (Ironically, I have all of Quentin Tarantino's other films on DVD and have watched them all (except Resevoir Dogs which I will watch soon)--I just don't know if I'll ever see Pulp Fiction).


----------



## iwatt (Aug 23, 2005)

From the AFI list I haven't seen about half. But way to many are either Old romantic comedies (these are a dime a dozen now, so I won't bother looking for more) old musicals /which I kinda of liked but not enough to bother with). Of the list, ones I'd watch are (I've highlighted the ones I'm embarrased I haven't seen yet):

1. CITIZEN KANE (1941) 
21. THE GRAPES OF WRATH (1940) 
*22. 2001: A SPACE ODYSSEY (1968) * 
23. THE MALTESE FALCON (1941) 
24. RAGING BULL (1980) 
*26. DR. STRANGELOVE (1964) * 
28. APOCALYPSE NOW (1979) 
33. HIGH NOON (1952) 
36. MIDNIGHT COWBOY (1969) 
40. NORTH BY NORTHWEST (1959) 
42. REAR WINDOW (1954) 
*46. A CLOCKWORK ORANGE (1971) * 
*47. TAXI DRIVER (1976) * 
53. AMADEUS (1984) 
54. ALL QUIET ON THE WESTERN FRONT (1930) 
59. REBEL WITHOUT A CAUSE (1955) 
61. VERTIGO (1958) 
67. THE MANCHURIAN CANDIDATE (1962) 
77. AMERICAN GRAFFITI (1973) 
*79. THE DEER HUNTER (1978) * 
80. THE WILD BUNCH (1969) 
84. FARGO (1996) 
86. MUTINY ON THE BOUNTY (1935) 
*88. EASY RIDER (1969) * 

About Citizen Kane: I have the distinct impression I'm not gonna understand why it's always listed as number 1.

SLIGHT RANT: I find a lack of international movies listed on this thread. And I'm talking classics like most of the Spaghetti westerns, The seven Samurai, etc.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 23, 2005)

That would be nearly every movie that's come out since the mid 80's or so.  I see maybe 4 movies a year, and I rent even fewer.  My friends have stopped asking me if I've seen this movie or that on game nights.  They know chances are I've not.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 23, 2005)

David Howery said:
			
		

> Pulp Fiction.  It gets satirized a lot on TV and in other movies, but I never saw it...




I saw Pulp Fiction because a friend of mine wouldn't let me alone until I did.  So he rented it, I watched it, and I handed him a bill for the 2 hours of my life I'll never get back.  Two hours that I could've spent with my son, taking a nap, eating broken glass...anything.


----------



## mojo1701 (Aug 24, 2005)

iwatt said:
			
		

> SLIGHT RANT: I find a lack of international movies listed on this thread. And I'm talking classics like most of the Spaghetti westerns, The seven Samurai, etc.




Because this is movies *everyone* saw, but you.


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Aug 24, 2005)

These are the films from the AFI list I've never seen:

1. CITIZEN KANE (1941)
2. CASABLANCA (1942)
4. GONE WITH THE WIND (1939)
5. LAWRENCE OF ARABIA (1962)
7. THE GRADUATE (1967)
8. ON THE WATERFRONT (1954)
10. SINGIN' IN THE RAIN (1952)
11. IT'S A WONDERFUL LIFE (1946)
12. SUNSET BOULEVARD (1950)
13. THE BRIDGE ON THE RIVER KWAI (1957)
14. SOME LIKE IT HOT (1959)
16. ALL ABOUT EVE (1950)
17. THE AFRICAN QUEEN (1951)
19. CHINATOWN (1974)
21. THE GRAPES OF WRATH (1940)
22. 2001: A SPACE ODYSSEY (1968)
24. RAGING BULL (1980)
26. DR. STRANGELOVE (1964)
27. BONNIE AND CLYDE (1967)
28. APOCALYPSE NOW (1979)
29. MR. SMITH GOES TO WASHINGTON (1939)
30. THE TREASURE OF THE SIERRA MADRE (1948)
31. ANNIE HALL (1977)
33. HIGH NOON (1952)
35. IT HAPPENED ONE NIGHT (1934)
36. MIDNIGHT COWBOY (1969)
37. THE BEST YEARS OF OUR LIVES (1946)
38. DOUBLE INDEMNITY (1944)
39. DOCTOR ZHIVAGO (1965)
41. WEST SIDE STORY (1961)
43. KING KONG (1933)
44. THE BIRTH OF A NATION (1915)
45. A STREETCAR NAMED DESIRE (1951)
51. THE PHILADELPHIA STORY (1940)
52. FROM HERE TO ETERNITY (1953)
53. AMADEUS (1984)
54. ALL QUIET ON THE WESTERN FRONT (1930)
57. THE THIRD MAN (1949)
59. REBEL WITHOUT A CAUSE (1955)
62. TOOTSIE (1982)
63. STAGECOACH (1939)
66. NETWORK (1976)
67. THE MANCHURIAN CANDIDATE (1962)
68. AN AMERICAN IN PARIS (1951)
69. SHANE (1953)
70. THE FRENCH CONNECTION (1971)
73. WUTHERING HEIGHTS (1939)
74. THE GOLD RUSH (1925)
76. CITY LIGHTS (1931)
77. AMERICAN GRAFFITI (1973)
79. THE DEER HUNTER (1978)
80. THE WILD BUNCH (1969)
81. MODERN TIMES (1936)
82. GIANT (1956)
84. FARGO (1996)
85. DUCK SOUP (1933)
86. MUTINY ON THE BOUNTY (1935)
87. FRANKENSTEIN (1931)
88. EASY RIDER (1969)
89. PATTON (1970)
90. THE JAZZ SINGER (1927)
92. A PLACE IN THE SUN (1951)
93. THE APARTMENT (1960)
96. THE SEARCHERS (1956)
97. BRINGING UP BABY (1938)
99. GUESS WHO'S COMING TO DINNER (1967)
100. YANKEE DOODLE DANDY (1942)

I'm not too ashamed to have missed some of these, admittedly.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Aug 24, 2005)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> Here's a useful link if your trying to think of a few more.  The top 100 grossing films (non-adjusted dollars) of all time
> 
> http://www.boxofficemojo.com/alltime/world/
> 
> I was amazed at the number (78) I have seen (and own 38!).




Seen 90 and own 63.  That is scary.

The only two movies listed in this thread so far that I have not seen are The English Patient and Dances with Wolves.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Aug 24, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I saw Pulp Fiction because a friend of mine wouldn't let me alone until I did.  So he rented it, I watched it, and I handed him a bill for the 2 hours of my life I'll never get back.  Two hours that I could've spent with my son, taking a nap, eating broken glass...anything.




You didn't like Pulp Fiction? 0_o

I could see being equivocal over Kill Bill...but..._Pulp Fiction?_

I'd suggest something about hiding "that uncomfortable hunk of bill" somewhere for two years,  but I'll leave it there.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 24, 2005)

Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> You didn't like Pulp Fiction? 0_o
> 
> I could see being equivocal over Kill Bill...but..._Pulp Fiction?_
> 
> I'd suggest something about hiding "that uncomfortable hunk of bill" somewhere for two years,  but I'll leave it there.




No, I didn't.  I suspect it's largely due to everyone yammering on and on about it.  It'd been on DVD or over a year before I saw it, and I finally watched it so my friends would shut the hell up.  I think I was so sick of the hype that the movie just didn't live up to all their talk.  And since then, to my knowledge, I've never seen another Tarantino movie.  I'm totally ostracized by my friends for this... .  I just don't see what the hoopla's about.  I don't get the references to "Reservoir Dogs", the "Kill Bill" movies, or any others they drop during game nights because I've not seen them.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 24, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> No, I didn't.  I suspect it's largely due to everyone yammering on and on about it.  It'd been on DVD or over a year before I saw it, and I finally watched it so my friends would shut the hell up.  I think I was so sick of the hype that the movie just didn't live up to all their talk.  And since then, to my knowledge, I've never seen another Tarantino movie.  I'm totally ostracized by my friends for this... .  I just don't see what the hoopla's about.  I don't get the references to "Reservoir Dogs", the "Kill Bill" movies, or any others they drop during game nights because I've not seen them.




It's my friends like that that assure I will *never* see Pulp Fiction.  I refuse to watch it out of spite.    (though I have seen - and quite enjoy - both volumes of Kill Bill).


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 24, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> It's my friends like that that assure I will *never* see Pulp Fiction.  I refuse to watch it out of spite.    (though I have seen - and quite enjoy - both volumes of Kill Bill).




The Anti-Tarantino Hype movement begins.

Y'know...I was looking at the GenCon pics, and I remember seeing you and your husband from last year's GenCon, I think.  I also remember almost (literally) running into Teflon Billy in the corridor outside the dealer's room.  We both sidestepped just in time to avoid a collision.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 24, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> The Anti-Tarantino Hype movement begins.
> 
> Y'know...I was looking at the GenCon pics, and I remember seeing you and your husband from last year's GenCon, I think.  I also remember almost (literally) running into Teflon Billy in the corridor outside the dealer's room.  We both sidestepped just in time to avoid a collision.



 *grins*  Than I am happy to have met you!  

Come to Gen Con next year and we'll have dinner... and not talk Pulp Fiction.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 24, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *grins*  Than I am happy to have met you!
> 
> Come to Gen Con next year and we'll have dinner... and not talk Pulp Fiction.




I have a date with Queen D for GenCon!! Woot!   Umm...The_Universe can come along, too.  I guess.


----------

